# Ice lines...



## Salmonid (Apr 14, 2004)

as everyone is rigging up and getting ice gear ready.. what is everyone using for line these days? braid or mono, or specific ice lines? let us know and how you like it, unfortunately everything down here below Rt 70 is that Suffix garbage... so Im usually using trilene 4 lb XL in clear with zero problems. ( 95% of my fishing is for panfish,) cheap , only a little memory and easy to tie knots. along the same lines, are you using mono leaders with the braid? or flouro carbon below your mono? 

All line discussions welcome...

Salmonid


----------



## Fish2Win (Jan 21, 2009)

P-line floro ice is the best I've used. Tried suffix but was not a fan. 2-3 # for pannies.


----------



## Cajunsaugeye (Apr 9, 2013)

I'll add to this question.I have my ultralight stuff for crappies and bluegills(3lb. mono and fluoro both "ice") but I'm seriously toying w/trip to the big lake for walleye and then maybe try my hand at saugeye closer.What weights/types are most prevalant for the hog walleye up there?Sorry if hijacking,salmonid.For your question,I use mono if fishing around brush/rock/snags.That light fluoro seems to get nicked up really easy around structure.Even when I don't feel I'm hitting anything I'll find the fluoro "shave" or that little curl off the side of the line.When its already 3# test,it'll break if you breath on it wrong w/those little nicks.I like the extra sensitivity of fluoro but not if I'm around much of anything.Never used braid.Thinking itd freeze up more by holding water.Curious to keep an eye on this thread about experiences w/braid also.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

I like the 4 lb mono stren in like a purple hue, think they call it vanish but you can see it to tie knots, on the big lake, I like Trilene XT in an 8 lb mono. Kind of like the little stretch mono gives ya. I aleays retie my knots after a few big eyes just because of the rounda bouts under the ice and teeth. Tried braid and lost too many fish. Mike


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Inland panfish 4# XL. Erie is 8# Trilene or similar. No braid for me on Erie Ice.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I have rods with all the above listed lines: Braid, Floro, P-Floro, & Mono. Each one has it's distinctive pluses and minuses. The last few years, I've gone more to the braid b/c of not having to change it every season in comparison to mono. Plus, I havent lost a lunker using braid line due to breakage.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I use the Fireline crystal micro ice 2 lb on Erie for eyes with a floro leader. On inland lakes I use Trilene micro ice mono. Haven't lost a fish yet.


----------



## ChallieS (Feb 6, 2012)

I use 8# Suffix braided I believe it was 823. The line has little water retention so I do not have problems with icing up. I tie a swivel to it and add 3-4 feet of 8# Trilene flourocarbon as a leader for Erie eyes. Did very well with it last year with no fish lost due to line breakage and landed over 95% of hookups. I use a Berkley Cherrywood ice rod that has a quicktip and is a little on the lighter side most days otherwise a medium action Frabill. Caught over 100 eyes last season.


----------



## ballast (Sep 15, 2011)

I'm liking the ice braid it has better feel n you get a good quick hook set on the light biter's. But jiggin treble hooks for big fish ???? Mono is definitely more forgiving but I would still go braid, just remember to set your drag


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Bought some clear mono "thread" at W-mart. From the diameter, it should be about 2# test(don't have a reliable method/instrument to test it!) jMight try it on couple of my lightest action panfish rods.


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

fishingful said:


> I use the Fireline crystal micro ice 2 lb on Erie for eyes with a floro leader. On inland lakes I use Trilene micro ice mono. Haven't lost a fish yet.



Uh, did you mean 2# test line for Erie "eyes"-or perch?? Just curious.


----------



## fishingful (Apr 5, 2004)

I believe its 6# test 2# dia. Open water I cast 4 lb test mono. I enjoy fishing lite line.


----------



## 1basshunter (Mar 27, 2011)

I think nanofill is a good line for the winter months


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

c. j. stone said:


> Bought some clear mono "thread" at W-mart. From the diameter, it should be about 2# test(don't have a reliable method/instrument to test it!) jMight try it on couple of my lightest action panfish rods.



If I forget my "reading glasses", I might have to impose on Eriefisherman to tie my lures on with this stuff(like a spiderweb!) at Wft!(he's always out there!)


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

I like to use 2lb micro ice for all pan fishing....whats sad is in some cases the diameter is almost too big for some of my tiny tungsten jigs! Its a pain to thread the line sometimes!!! For walleye ive been using 6lb micro ice out on lake erie....didn't break once and had good luck with it....I owe it to good reels/drag as well. I thought about jumping up too 8lb this year but still on the fence.....have time since erie is still soft water  lol. A couple of buddies of mine strictly use 1lb floro on inland lakes for pan fish. Ahhh I just want to sit on the iccceeeeee! LOL


----------

